# Hawthorne on ebay



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 1, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321795333624&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## TJW (Jul 1, 2015)

What would be a fair price to pay for this bike?


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2015)

I like it.If I felt like driving I would go for it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2015)

I think that is actually a decent price for that bike. These are not very common this complete and original. Unfortunately their choices from the color palette left something to be desired! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2015)

That thing is so ugly, that it's fantastic!
Kind of like Coco's butt.


----------



## Conkity (Jul 2, 2015)

Did you get the bike?   I think it was a very good price.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a similar bike,different springer.Maybe someone on here got this one.


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Jul 2, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> That thing is so ugly, that it's fantastic!
> Kind of like Coco's butt.




Growing up I thought they were all ugly. Recently I discovered they are beauties so if you want to be a happy man the rest of your life, pick an ugly bike and make her your ride! She's coming home.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 2, 2015)

AnotherOneBitesTheDust said:


> Growing up I thought they were all ugly. Recently I discovered they are beauties so if you want to be a happy man the rest of your life, pick an ugly bike and make her your ride! She's coming home.




I have the same bike and would have picked this one up too.


----------



## traveler11 (Jul 2, 2015)

Numb skull ......... A lot of bikes speak to me , this one did , I thought the bike was priced right for me and did not pull the trigger last night , woke up and thought I would , gone , gone gone . Ah well lesson learned, next time I won't be so slow 
Robert


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Jul 3, 2015)

I was a numbskull too. I made offer knowing that someone could have bought it. I woke up early for a response. He wouldn't budge so I just bought it at asking price which was good.  It was great to hear my wife ask me the night before if I wanted it as an anniversary gift. That was all I needed to hear. I just bough her a Shelby last week. It has been fun chasing bikes.


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's another one. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201384783128&globalID=EBAY-US


----------

